# Capt. Hollis Forrester & Capt. Dustin Lee "Still Mad At Those Trout" 10-10-08



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Capt. Hollis Forrester & Capt. Dustin Lee "Still Mad At Those Trout" 10-10-08*

Captain Dustin Lee "btm Photo" had one heck of a trip with Les Mcdonald and 2 others out of Galveston, Tx . They ended up with 30 trout, and threw back just as many from 7 am until noon. Captain Hollis Forrester,"top photo" also had an awesome trip today. He had Michael Jurcek and 4 others out of League City, Tx. We ended up with 50 trout and returned just as many back to the water. Hollis and Dustin were about 1 mile apart in West matty on this beautiful Friday morning. It was just awesome just to be there on this cool morning with a very light SE wind, and cool water was the perfect setup for havoc on the trout. We had sort of a change to our program, instead of fishing sand and grass we were fishing shell pad edges next to mud just off of the shore lines. Plastics were the key today, we were using Brown Sea Devil plastics, and Chicken Boy Lures "plastics" . Rootbeer and amber paid off, and the pink did not do to shabby either. We were having to work them slowwwwww, almost to slow for my style because it did require some patience! That water temp is dropping guys so I see breathable waders on my next trip for sure. It's quite a wake up call at 6:00 in the morning and that cold water hitting your you know whats, lol! I'm going to say this again, neither Dustin or I ran all over the bay system looking for fish, "be patient", they will show if the bait is there, if the bait dont show, "leave", no need to fish dead water. Good Luck to all you Guys and Gals and hope ya slaughter the pescados ! Captain Hollis Forrester & Captain Dustin Lee www.matagordabayfishingguide.com


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Mighty impressive. You guys are on a roll!!! Thanks for posting these great pics!


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

nice catch guys


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

nice work!!!!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Very nice Hollis and Dustin...man I can't wait for this job I'm on to get done and then I'm taking a day off to go nail 'em!!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow, nice trip. Really nice mess of fish. Lot of people in Houston and Galveston need a trip like that to restock their freezer.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Nice report, you da man, never seen so many trout in my life!!! Chickenboy lures rock! How you like my new mascot?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

and the meathaulin continues.... might be a good time to invest in black + decker.lol .nice work bro!!!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

*hot chick!*



chickenboy said:


> Nice report, you da man, never seen so many trout in my life!!! Chickenboy lures rock! How you like my new mascot?


 LMAO!! shes a looker alright, even tan, nice breasts, she could use a new head though. your craszy but funny. lol


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Indeed Timbo.... r u ready yet,,, lol


seabo said:


> and the meathaulin continues.... might be a good time to invest in black + decker.lol .nice work bro!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics Hollis. Always a fun filled day catchen and releasen... 

( and keepen a few for dinner )


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

It was another great day out on the water with a great crew. In case no one noticed, Les McDonald Jr. that was with me is the famous wildlife artist that you see his art work hanging in many houses of lots of fishermen and hunters. He is a heck of an artist and a heck of a fisherman. Check out some of his art work at www.lesmcdonald.com . In fact everyone on this trip was top notch folks to be around and fish with. Les brought me a piece of his art work that I will try and get some pics of when I can.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

One word....... *DANG*!!!!!!!! Nice catch guys!


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Dustin.........Thanks for the kind words. You really put us on the fish. What a great time. Dustin and I were fishing right next to eachother and I told him......."Dustin, look at that trout right up on top ofd the water". He said "I see it". I tossed a topwater about 3' in front of it and jiggled it a couple of time and........BOOM, he nailed it. I actually saw 3 of the first 4 trout before I made my cast, I caught all 3. One of them missed twice before hitting it the 3rd time. It would hit, I would stop reeling and jiggle it a couple of times, and BOOM, he would hit it again. It was a blast.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

lesmcdonald said:


> Dustin.........Thanks for the kind words. You really put us on the fish. What a great time. Dustin and I were fishing right next to eachother and I told him......."Dustin, look at that trout right up on top ofd the water". He said "I see it". I tossed a topwater about 3' in front of it and jiggled it a couple of time and........BOOM, he nailed it. I actually saw 3 of the first 4 trout before I made my cast, I caught all 3. One of them missed twice before hitting it the 3rd time. It would hit, I would stop reeling and jiggle it a couple of times, and BOOM, he would hit it again. It was a blast.


Hey Les, that was pretty neat when you was pointing them out and then catching them. Would have been some great video if we had a video camera with us. Thanks for the great comments.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

O my GOD! WILL YOU PLEASE SHUT UP! I GET IT ALREADY! YOU ARE FISHING AND I AM NOT! #$%^! 



ROFLMAO! :cheers: 



GREAT JOB MAN!

:texasflag



Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Captain Dustin Lee "btm Photo" had one heck of a trip with Les Mcdonald and 2 others out of Galveston, Tx . They ended up with 30 trout, and threw back just as many from 7 am until noon. Captain Hollis Forrester,"top photo" also had an awesome trip today. He had Michael Jurcek and 4 others out of League City, Tx. We ended up with 50 trout and returned just as many back to the water. Hollis and Dustin were about 1 mile apart in West matty on this beautiful Friday morning. It was just awesome just to be there on this cool morning with a very light SE wind, and cool water was the perfect setup for havoc on the trout. We had sort of a change to our program, instead of fishing sand and grass we were fishing shell pad edges next to mud just off of the shore lines. Plastics were the key today, we were using Brown Sea Devil plastics, and Chicken Boy Lures "plastics" . Rootbeer and amber paid off, and the pink did not do to shabby either. We were having to work them slowwwwww, almost to slow for my style because it did require some patience! That water temp is dropping guys so I see breathable waders on my next trip for sure. It's quite a wake up call at 6:00 in the morning and that cold water hitting your you know whats, lol! I'm going to say this again, neither Dustin or I ran all over the bay system looking for fish, "be patient", they will show if the bait is there, if the bait dont show, "leave", no need to fish dead water. Good Luck to all you Guys and Gals and hope ya slaughter the pescados ! Captain Hollis Forrester & Captain Dustin Lee www.matagordabayfishingguide.com


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

They dont release anything in matagorda.


Captain Dave said:


> Nice report and pics Hollis. Always a fun filled day catchen and releasen...
> 
> ( and keepen a few for dinner )


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

From Hollis..: They ended up with 30 trout, and threw back just as many from 7 am until noon.

Dat, they released em for the next day.. These Capt's are really MAD at those fish... It is like a return beating .... LOL



DatDude said:


> They dont release anything in matagorda.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

They only released those fish because thay already had their limits..not trying to start chit..but i think its funny when the croaker guys are slaying them and they get the big thumbs down but when we do it on arties its good job fellas. And by the way all i throw is arties


Captain Dave said:


> From Hollis..: They ended up with 30 trout, and threw back just as many from 7 am until noon.
> 
> Dat, they released em for the next day.. These Capt's are really MAD at those fish... It is like a return beating .... LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DatDude said:


> They only released those fish because thay already had their limits..not trying to start chit..but i think its funny when the croaker guys are slaying them and they get the big thumbs down but when we do it on arties its good job fellas. And by the way all i throw is arties


WaaWaaWaaa!

Good job on the fish guys.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

You pay a guide to take you fishing..,........why not take home filets? Its not like its Hollis and Dustin keeping the fish.....Good job fellas, as soon as I get out of Canada, I will be the one taking home filets for sure



DatDude said:


> They only released those fish because thay already had their limits..not trying to start chit..but i think its funny when the croaker guys are slaying them and they get the big thumbs down but when we do it on arties its good job fellas. And by the way all i throw is arties


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Dat Dude, why are you even posting on this thread if you plan on griping? Are you having a bad day, because I'm not, specially with all those fish that hit the cleaning table, lmao! Go to the " I want fish to be happy forum" ! Trout populations are at an all time high so you are feeling sorry for trout for no reason , lol!


DatDude said:


> They only released those fish because thay already had their limits..not trying to start chit..but i think its funny when the croaker guys are slaying them and they get the big thumbs down but when we do it on arties its good job fellas. And by the way all i throw is arties


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, by the way,,, if my clients prefer Croaker we fish with them! Nothing better than a good ol Croaker during those ol Summer blues! We are still thumbs up with those Golden Childs!


DatDude said:


> They only released those fish because thay already had their limits..not trying to start chit..but i think its funny when the croaker guys are slaying them and they get the big thumbs down but when we do it on arties its good job fellas. And by the way all i throw is arties


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Way to beat em up boys ,we knew there would be some crying , good job .


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Way to go Hollis and Dustin ! Keep on keep'n on !


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Hollis & Duntin.......What's this rain and full moon going to do to us? I bet everything will be moving around now.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dang the guy on the right in the first pic has a look like he got skunked LOL Shoot I would be all smiles. Good job guys way to put your peeps on fish.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Did you also notice that Hollis is standing on a cooler to be as tall as everyone else?!LOL.... Sorry Hollis.....I just couldn't resist it !  Way to go bro.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Did you also notice that Hollis is standing on a cooler to be as tall as everyone else?!LOL.... Sorry Hollis.....I just couldn't resist it !  Way to go bro.


He is standing on top of 2 of them stacked up. LOL 1 was not tall enough.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

wow you guys rock


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

chickenboy said:


> Nice report, you da man, never seen so many trout in my life!!! Chickenboy lures rock! How you like my new mascot?


 i wanna eat her


----------

